# Too much fluid/polyhydramnios???



## feather

Hi everyone,

I haven't posted much on here, sorry! I am currently 34 weeks pregnant. At 28 weeks, I was diagnosed with too much fluid (AFI of 25.6) and have been having scans every couple of weeks to monitor it. Today at my scan the level has gone up to just over 30, which moves me from 'mild' to 'moderate' polyhydramnios. 

I had no problems during pregnancy with 1st daughter, suffered pPROM at 19 weeks and then stillbirth of my son at 29 weeks, then this time I have too much fluid!!

Anyone got any advice or tips on how to manage the polyhydramnios? Or share any experience of what your levels were? And at what stage did your doc decide to deliver the baby? I've had all the tests (GTT/TORCH/etc) and nothing shows up, but I'm terrified of what could happen if waters go! Baby is also transverse, which makes things more risky. I am having this one by c-section anyway, but should I push for sooner rather than later????

Thanks for your replies.

xxxxx


----------



## Neko

With my daughter my fluid was always on the high side 26-28. My OB thought that was great and didn't see any issues. Some women produce more amniotic fluid than others for no reason. I never had the fluid measured when I had my son, but I remember gushing and gushing after my water was broke.

She also sat transverse until 36+6. I was told that second babies can turn much later in the pregnancy than firstborns. The uterus is stretched and they have more room to move.


----------



## feather

Thanks Neko.

I guess I'm worrying because mine has increased again after a month of being stable. Have packed hospital bag because I really feel it won't be long before waters go!! Hope I get through Christmas....

xxxxx


----------



## feather

Bump!

Anyone else??


----------



## Neko

Did you have another ultrasound? How is your AFI?


----------



## feather

Hi again Neko,

Not had another ultrasound yet- am at hospital again in 2 days to see consultant, but I'm not sure if I'll get scanned again then or just chat through options and have usual antenatal checks. Usually have fluid and growth scans + see consultant every 2 weeks, but due to the Christmas hols I've had scan one week and consultant the next. Still feel massive and fit to pop, so I don't imagine fluid has reduced at all!!!!! But, we've got through Christmas with no emergencies or disasters, so mustn't grumble...


----------



## jules7521

I just found out today I too have elevated amnio water levels and now my high risk specialist wants me to come in weekly for scans. You are the first person I have run into with it and I'm just curious to see if you have any more info. The only thing they told me today was that I am now at an even more increased risk for premature delivery.


----------



## feather

Hey Jules,

Sorry you've been given this news too!

Did they tell you your AFI measurement? Or the size of your biggest pool of fluid? Normal AFI is between 5cm-25cm, 25-30 is moderate polyhydramnios, 30-35 is moderate and above 35 is severe (with pools, I think anything above 8cm for one pool is classed as excess). Have you been offered tests? I had a GTT test to rule out diabetes and the TORCH test to rule out infection. Everything has been normal on scans, no sign of problems with baby to cause it, but they will put a camera down baby's throat when she's born to check that there isn't a blockage in there preventing her from swallowing properly. 

The main risks I've been told about are premature labour and waters breaking preterm. I've also been told that if my waters go, I need to get on all fours with my backside in the air and call 999!! There is a risk of umbilical cord prolapse as baby doesn't tend to settle into a proper head-down position. HOWEVER! My docs don't seem overly worried, and are still talking about planning my c-section for the same time as they would if I didn't have polyhydramnios (I'm having section due to other reasons, not the fluid). If you are having natural birth, they might want you to go in very early in labour to do a controlled rupture of membranes and avoid any potential problems. 

I'm trying to keep really hopeful, because every single thread I've read about polyhydramnios has basically been that people are very uncomfortable but have managed and have had healthy babies. Fingers crossed....

xxxx


----------



## vintage67

I had high fluids and a transverse baby throughout the end of my pregnancy. However, I am diabetic and high fluid levels are more common with diabetes.
In the end, I was sent in for a c-section at 37 weeks due to pre-eclampsia. Baby was breech the night before the section. He was fine. My fluids actually fluctuated quite a bit, with the highest being just over 30.


----------



## jules7521

feather said:


> Hey Jules,
> 
> Sorry you've been given this news too!
> 
> Did they tell you your AFI measurement? Or the size of your biggest pool of fluid? Normal AFI is between 5cm-25cm, 25-30 is moderate polyhydramnios, 30-35 is moderate and above 35 is severe (with pools, I think anything above 8cm for one pool is classed as excess). Have you been offered tests? I had a GTT test to rule out diabetes and the TORCH test to rule out infection. Everything has been normal on scans, no sign of problems with baby to cause it, but they will put a camera down baby's throat when she's born to check that there isn't a blockage in there preventing her from swallowing properly.
> 
> The main risks I've been told about are premature labour and waters breaking preterm. I've also been told that if my waters go, I need to get on all fours with my backside in the air and call 999!! There is a risk of umbilical cord prolapse as baby doesn't tend to settle into a proper head-down position. HOWEVER! My docs don't seem overly worried, and are still talking about planning my c-section for the same time as they would if I didn't have polyhydramnios (I'm having section due to other reasons, not the fluid). If you are having natural birth, they might want you to go in very early in labour to do a controlled rupture of membranes and avoid any potential problems.
> 
> I'm trying to keep really hopeful, because every single thread I've read about polyhydramnios has basically been that people are very uncomfortable but have managed and have had healthy babies. Fingers crossed....
> 
> xxxx

My levels were just over 25 and the specialist wants me to have a parvo virus and a cmv toxo screening. As of right now I am not scheduled for a c-section although that may change as I do have gestational diabetes. At 22 weeks I am huge though I do also have an anterior placenta and I swear I look 7 months along lol I'm already uncomfortable :wacko: but anything to keep this little bean safe and snug


----------



## Kelly9

I've been diagnosed with a sacrococcygeal teratoma or rather my baby has and excessive fluid is one of the common side effects, so though I don't have it at the moment I expect I will soon enough. I know in my case if it gets to be to much they drain some off via amnio but with our diagnosis preterm labour is way more likely just due to the teratoma so they try to reduce the risks where they can. Best of luck!


----------



## feather

Kelly9 said:


> I've been diagnosed with a sacrococcygeal teratoma or rather my baby has and excessive fluid is one of the common side effects, so though I don't have it at the moment I expect I will soon enough. I know in my case if it gets to be to much they drain some off via amnio but with our diagnosis preterm labour is way more likely just due to the teratoma so they try to reduce the risks where they can. Best of luck!


Oh hun, I've got everything crossed for you and your precious growing little one. Will be keeping you in my thoughts and wishing you all a healthy outcome. Having lost our son at 29 weeks due to pPROM and cord accident, I know the worries but also the strengths we find in these difficult circumstances. xxxxxxx


----------



## feather

Quick general update- been for check up today, and they have said that from next week (when I will be 35+6 weeks) I have to stay in hospital until baby is born. Basically, AFI over 30 plus a transverse baby is a bad combo, so they want me within minutes of an emergency section if things kick off before the planned date of 26th January. Sigh.... gutted to be separated from my 6-yr-old and husband, but I suppose it'll be better to be safe. Will probably feel better once I'm in and settled, just wish the fluid had gone down and made the whole situation more stable! 

xxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck! The end is in sight. Thanks for the well wishes I certainly hope we get some good news soon.


----------



## babyrobyn

(sorry if this doubles up for any of you, just posted it in a different post)

Hi, 
My first ever post on here so hoping i do this correctly!
I have read all of your concerns over having Poly and I just wanted to share my story and hopefully give you all some confidence and encouragement.

I went for a private 4D scan at 26 weeks and the sonographer advised me that I had too much water, not to panic but to immediately contact my midwife and read out the report numbers. AFI was 33cm but I had no idea what this meant until i got home and googled it....silly me, I spent the rest of the day in floods of tears and booked into see midwife the following morning, who sent me straight to maternity scan and once there I had the pleasure of one sonographer turning white, dashing out of the room to get her manager...who then dashed out the room to get a doctor...who then also got a consultant to come in and marvel at my waters- in 24 hours the AFI had increased to 37cm! Needless to say both myself and my hubby were a little overwhelmed and the 45 min wait after the scan to see the consultant was agonising. We were told every horror story/eventuality/risk and I was 'taught' how to get on the floor with my bum in the air if my waters break. I was told in no uncertain terms that my baby would be born very soon and would most probably have some congenital abnormalities....We went home in silence and it took a few days before we could actually discuss anything. My son was 10lb 2oz 10 years ago so the fact my bump measured a few weeks ahead meant very little but over the next few weeks (with weekly scans showing the fluid going up and up- as it would in a normal pregnancy) my bump became huuuuge! At 32 weeks I measured 46 weeks on fundal height and was hosptialised as contractions were quite strong and baby was able to float/swim so was dangerous. They pumped me with steroids and I was allowed home at 34 weeks....'safe' zone if baby arrived. 

At a scan at 35 weeks the water was at the very top level of normal...if she did a wee just before that scan it would have tipped it over but we celebrated the 'normal' and went home. 36 and 37 week scan...also top level of normal and c-section booked for 38 weeks (tinker was breech!).....38 week scan just before section was due...head down, fully engaged and on an internal 2cm dilated with a big but not abnormally huge baby waiting to arrive. I requested to be allowed another week as I wanted a natural delivery ideally.....29th December was booked for induction...call on 28th that the hospital were too busy and could I wait until 4th Jan....you bet I could! (I am still massive- my fundal height is 49cm but at one stage it was 52cm and my AFI got as high as 44cm.....last week my AFI was 23cm- it drops at the end in normal pregnancies too)

So basically as I write this now, I am being induced tomorrow having made it to 40 weeks with a serious case of Polyhydramnios and fingers (very) tightly crossed my litte girly is absolutely fine and all the warnings and terrifying info we were given was purely precautionary. Bed rest and a whole heap of self belief is what got me through...at times I could hardly breath due to the weight of my tum...I am normally a size 10 and I'm 5'10'' so to be so massive has been hard! 

Good luck ladies and I hope that you can look back and have a good story to tell, I feel very blessed to be able to be so positive now, it is a scary scary complication and I hope I have not belittled it...just wanted to share something that would have helped me 15 weeks ago! 

Heather xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

^ Thats a great story! Do let us know how things go and that your girly is good! Congrats!


----------



## gegecomom

How is your AFI?


----------



## Ruth 1980

Hello ladies! As my perfect little girl sleeps on my chest now I hope I offer you all encouragement. I had polyhydramnios during my pregnancy and the stupid doctor put the fear of God into me about waters breaking/ cord prolapse/ placental abruption etc. She was delivered by section at 38+6 and soaked the feet of everyone in theatre in the process ;) (her head hadn't engaged due to all the fluid), upon opening me up they found the cord wrapped twice around her neck, but thanks be to God she was and is fine!! 
I really freaked out during pregnancy that there would be something wrong causing the polyH but no, she is just perfect! I wish you ladies all the best with your deliveries and your futures with your darling babies x


----------



## nineena

I had polyhydroaminous but it wasnt diagnosed until i was actually in labour. I lost 2 stone in fluid giving birth and my bubba was only 3lbs in weight. They told my i'd literally popped due to the levels of fluid and bubba was prem at 35wks but as i say it was never diagnosed antenatally. Ella was an extreme example of problems with polyhydroaminous; she was born with a tracheoesophageal fistula and oesophageal atresia....basically there was no connection to her stomach so she couldnt swallow and that was the reason for the polyhydroaminous.

There are lots of reasons why some people have more fluid without there being any thing wrong, as long as all is looking good on scans id try not to worry but do take it easy coz the added pressure can in some cases cause early labour.

Good luck with your pregnancies ladies x


----------



## feather

Thanks for sharing all your stories ladies!

Well, I had another scan last week, AFI was 31.8 so they kept me in hospital. I'm on day 7 of boredom now!! Consultant came back from Christmas break and has made a much better plan for me. She would rather do section with waters intact so it's been brought forward to Monday when I'll be 37+3!! Thinks its just daft to try and get me to 39 weeks with my history of early membrane rupture. She's quite amazed I've got this far! We could be looking at a short spell in SCBU if baby needs help getting her breathing going, but doc feels the risks of leaving baby inside are higher. I don't think this would apply to everyone, it's just that I have a history of early membrane rupture, fetal distress and a previous stillbirth. So I have 5 days to go!!! Hooray! Light at the end of a very long tunnel! 

I'm becoming a bit of a novelty in the hospital- lots of the trainee midwives are coming up to have a feel of my bump as they don't often get to palpate a polyhydramnios belly. At least I'm being useful!!!!!!!!

The most scary thing is having to be reminded of the possible problems baby could have- everything looks positive, as far as they can tell baby has no problems swallowing or weeing, but we have to be aware that there might still be something that scans can't spot (should only be mild though, if not spotted on the dozens of scans we have had). It's going to be an emotional day!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## NashiPear

I thought I would tell my story here as I feed my bubba who is almost 4 months. I have 2 children. With my first, my obstetrician said I had a LOT of fluid in there, but never how much, so I don't think I was diagnosed poly then. Waters went at 38+2 and because she was breech, I had a caesar that day.

Bubba number 2, I developed a rapid onset polyhydramnios. One week I was announcing my pregnancy at 19 weeks (was only just showing), the next week I was looking comparable to 30+ weekers, measuring 5.5 weeks ahead fundal and starting testing (GD screener). The following week before I was scanned my waters started leaking. I was initially dismissed as not having pprom (preterm premature rupture of membranes) due to my very high fluid levels still remaining. 2 days of constant leaking and belly shrinkage I went back and was diagnosed with pprom and given antibiotics and guidance. I was also scanned and diagnosed with polyhydramnios at the same time (yep, I was still well above despite two days of leaking). Well, I was incredibly lucky not to go into labour, not to have fully ruptured and lost all fluid (I think I had a hind leak). We defied odds until 36 weeks when I fully ruptured and went into labour (vbac). He was a big bub for gestation and did really well coming home from hospital with me. We had a few probs with jaundice and feeding, but there were no reasons with me or bub for the poly. I think my body just makes too much. Makes me nervous if I decide for a third! 

Good luck ladies, I hope you all get the best possible care and outcomes.


----------



## feather

Hi all,

Well, she's here!! On Monday afternoon, our little girl was born! My section went well, very calm and planned. LOADS of fluid, I think they said between 2 and 3 litres of the stuff. She needed resuscitation at birth due to the section being before 39 weeks, but it was literally 10 seconds with an oxygen mask, nothing more. Then a beautiful big gurgly cry to clear everything else! She was taken down to SCBU to have a naso-gastric tube inserted to look at her insides, check for blockages, but all clear!! 

The only slight issues we have had are consistent with an elective section at 37 weeks rather than the polyhydramnios- and it literally is just her having a slightly gurgly cry initially as it takes a day or two to clear all the mucus from their chest if they don't go through labour. And that is a very, very minor issue! 

I am convinced that if they hadn't delivered her on Monday I would have gone into labour by now- during the final 24 hours I was having lots and lots of tightenings, some getting painful. If I hadn't needed a section, and baby had been head down, that wouldn't have been a problem! But I was very relieved to get down to theatre... I have no idea what my final AFI reading was as it wasn't measured again after I was admitted to hospital. But it seems there was no obvious reason for my excess water, just one of those things.

Even though I only had a section 3 days ago, I feel physically good after the discomfort of a polyhydramnios pregnancy!!!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth 1980

Woohoo! Well done feather! Great news :) delighted to hear you and your little girl are doing well, see you in baby club x


----------



## nineena

What fabulous news, so glad both you and your LO are healthy :) Now enjoy your LO :-D


----------

